

What's Wrong with Rich Kids - aspirant
http://joshwhiton.com/?p=2392

======
api
Given that "rich" is relative, this could apply to the entire Western world vs
the developing world. I'm a middle class American, but to a poor Chinese
farmer I am filthy stinking rich and incredibly entitled.

